# INTP, ENTP, or ENTJ?



## CreativeApes (Jan 28, 2013)

I've taken many different tests and have gotten INTP most of the time, ENTJ, ESTJ, but for some reason I really think I am an ENTP. 

Some things about me:

1. I have interests in drawings, psychedelic artwork, the military, the universe, space in general, science, quantum physics, deep sea diving, animals, the deep sea, technology, the future, crazy controversial theories, conspiracy theories, psychology, sociology, magic, physical fitness, stand-up comedy, history, and many many other things.

2. If something interests me I'll research it for hours and hours.

3. I workout a lot and take martial arts

4. I play guitar

5. I like having a lot of people to hangout with. However sometimes I literally show no interest in them cause I'm in my head. 

6. I like going to parties and social gatherings.

7. I love to smoke weed and I occasionally smoke cigarettes and drink. 

8. I think I might be a sociopath, or have sociopathic qualities (or just very INTP like)

9. Sometimes I'll be called insensitive or an asshole.

10. I am really good at persuading people to do things my way.

11. I usually feel that my way is the best and other people have no clue what they're talking about

12. I'm not very emotional, at all. Although I can get very drawn into movies and I will cry. Or if I think about something very intense and sad I can make myself cry

13. Sometimes I can be very introverted, but sometimes I can be very extroverted. At least I think so. 

14. People make me extremely angry and sometimes I just want to fight some people. 

15. I can be super quiet, and I can be super talkative.

16. Sometimes I'm the life of the party, but sometimes I just like being a spectator

Edit: 17. I don't really like watching movies. I would say it's impossible for me to sit still for 2 movies straight. Also, if I like a movie I would rather re-watch it then watch a new movie.

Ask questions! I really want to find out what I am.

EDIT: Latest questionnaire.


_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_
I thought I was an INTP because I can relate to them a lot, and I didn’t really look at the other types as much. But I do like being around other people, I feel energized by them, and I feel like I feed off other people’s energies sometimes. But sometimes I can get energized from within. Also I do a lot of things that INTP’s don’t seem to do. Like workout, take martial arts, go to parties, and commititing small crimes for the thrill,

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?_
I yearn for an understanding of what life is. I want to know what our purpose for being alive is and the possibilities of what happens after death. I also want to feel like I belong to something and feel connected to people and the world. But I do enjoy being alone too and I do need personal space. 

_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._
I felt the best when I had a lot of friends in my life, and girls to hang out with. I had friends to hang out with multiple times a week, and I would get invited to parties and social gatherings. I was smoking weed and drinking, I don’t know if that had anything to do with it (I used to have substance abuse problems so getting high or drunk was the best thing compared to pills). I also had high self-esteem and confidence as well. I was able to go to a party and flirt and hookup with the hottest girl there, it was just a good time in my life.

_4) What makes you feel inferior?_


Right now I don’t have as many friends as I would like to. I’m not as good at sports, or martial arts as some people I know. But that’s a motivation for me to keep going. I would also say my social skills have just gone downward since I was at my best. I haven’t had a girlfriend in years. It also is really tough for me to express emotions without feeling awkward. I’m also only 5’8 and not very buff. I wish I could look like an MMA fighter, or an Army Ranger or some badass. 

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
I would say self-interest. How my actions will affect other people’s feelings doesn’t change my decision too much. I’ll rationalize and say that I’m not responsible for their emotions. I’ll have a “let the chips fall where they may” attitude. 

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
I like to have control of the outcome. I think that my way is the best, but people may be free to suggest things to me, and if I think they’re worthy I will allow them to add whatever it is in the project. Although as of recently I try to let go of the outcome and just have fun with life in general.

_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _
I had a lot of fun when I was going to parties and had a lot of girls in my life. My memory of it is usually good, except for allowing myself to get angry over this one guy who tried to pick a fight with me. I was really able to talk to a lot of strangers and just have fun and not really care about anything. I met a random guy at a bus stop and I drank with him right then and there. We shared stories and had a lot of laughs. I would also hangout with some friends and we would play music together. It was just a really good time in my life. However now things aren’t like that and I’m very isolated.

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_
I like to theorize the most. Memorizing and hands on would be tied. 

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_
I am somewhat organized. I do like to keep things neat and orderly but won’t mind too much if they aren’t.

_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_
I accept new ideas and look at it from that perspective. I believe I try to understand the principles behind it, and information that supports it is also good. I never deny an idea right away; I try to see it through.

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_
I’m actually not too sure about this one. I do like belonging to a group, however I do like to be myself and follow what I believe. But I can be easily convinced at times. 

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_
I can be both. If I’m in my head I will obviously be thinking before speaking. If I’m not in my head it’ll usually just flow through me and I really will just be on auto-pilot.

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_
I like to jump into action right away. I like excitement and the unknown; unless my ego is involved then it might be different. And I do believe that actions speak louder than words.

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_
I go out with my friends.

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_
If I’m stressed I’m probably resisting so first I’ll try to change my thoughts. I’ll do some deep breathing and channel the energy into something else like working out. Or sometimes I will dwell on why I’m stressed and come up with every single scenario possible.

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_
I really dislike people who are really cynical (I think it may be cause I hate that in myself). I don’t like people who push their beliefs onto other people. I don’t like people that give unwarranted advice. I don’t like men that are very feminine like.

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_
I love to talk about the really crazy controversial stuff. Conspiracy theories and deep talk about the universe and the complexity of life are probably my favorites. The military, history and science are up there as well. Basically stuff that George Carlin, Bill Hicks, Doug Stanhope, and Joe Rogan talk about.

_18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life_
I pay least attention to men that I’m not acquainted with. I really don’t pay attention to how I dress either. I don’t really care if someone insults me either (INTP?). I would say I don’t pay small talk at all. I actually would rather prefer silence at any given time over small talk. I might actually get mad if someone ruins silence to bring up the weather or gas prices. 

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_
My friends would say that I’m cold, fucked up, really smart, lazy, full of shit, crazy, “out there”, physically gifted. I would say they are wrong about me being lazy and full of shit. It’s not that I’m lazy; I think I just understand that doing some things aren’t really worth the effort. I’m full of shit sometimes, but most of the time I think they’re just ignorant. Yes I am “out there” and will talk about depopulating the world for the benefit of the human race, but once again small talk just annoys me and if there really is no depth to a conversation I’m not that interested.

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?_
Rock climbing, sky diving, deep sea diving, snowboarding, skateboarding, sparring sessions in boxing and brazillian jiu jitsu, eating a nice steak with mashed potatoes, playing guitar, and meditating/trying to astral project. Also hooking up with a hot girl at the END OF THE DAY would be nice.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hey @CreativeApes, could you fill out one of the questionnaires in the stickied threads? I could try to help you out if you did.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

ISTP? not sure


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I can see why you think you may be ENTP, but I'm not so convinced. Maybe try taking one of the questionnaires pinned at the top of this subforum? Or even just a cognitive functions test? Just to get things rolling....


----------



## CreativeApes (Jan 28, 2013)

*1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?*
*
I am quiet. The opposite is loud.
I am confident. The opposite is shy. 
I am intelligent. The opposite is stupid.
I am nice. The opposite is mean.
I am blunt. The opposite is not as truthful

2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.

I could be loud because if I have emotion behind what I'm saying I usually sound somewhat frightening. It could be good because I think having emotion behind what you're saying is more interesting then just talking.

I could be shy because I feel awkward around new people I meet and have a hard time building emotional connections with people. It's good because you wont get hurt or feel negative emotions.

I could feel stupid because I sometimes someone way less intelligent then me will figure something out before me. It could be good because stupid people seem to be happier.

I could be mean because I'll tell you to kill yourself to your face. It's good because people wont try to get on your bad side.. lol

I could be not as truthful in order to protect someones feelings... sometimes. It's good to preserve relationships with people.

3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?

The purpose of life is to follow your dreams and find out who you really are.

4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?

Stay as positive as you can and have something to strive towards. 

5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year? 

I would try to go out every single day, spend all my money and try to sleep with as many women as I can.

6. Why aren't you doing this now?

I make a lot of excuses of why I wont go out and I dont like to be responsible for my money

7. What do you really want in your truest self? 

I want to be a fun person with a grounding energy. 

8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?

A person that likes to win at everything and doesn't like a lot of people.

9. What are your defense mechanisms?

I think I get really angry with the other person and try to hurt them emotionally as much as possible. I also might have a superiority complex. I do a lot of "minimizing", making things seem not like they're a big deal. I'll use NLP techniques to get my mind off things

10. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?
I'm actually only 17, so I wouldn't really know that much.. but I'm guessing:

Being organized and responsible for yourself and not relying on others. Also being motivated to do things while not being lazy.

11. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?

I'm very chill and easy going. I just go with the flow usually. Sometimes I'll be leading or just happy to follow someone who knows what they're doing.

12. What is your predominant fault?

I don't understand this question.

13. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?

It was a couple months ago. But I felt like I could do anything and talk to anyone and have it go well. I thought everyone was really cool and were fun to be around. I didn't really think about myself.

14. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?

I felt very isolated. I felt like I didn't really have a purpose and was just adapting to situations. I really saw the negative qualities in people, and in myself.

15. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.

Trying to win and prove to myself and others that I can be better. 

16. What things do you feel you cannot do because they might jeopardize your survival?

I can't express my emotions. I don't like being vulnerable and letting people know things about me. I feel like I need to always be on top of everything or others will look down on me.

17. What do you need in your life to face your fears?

I need motivation, which I can usually get in a few youtube videos..

18. What is your own personal mission statement?

“The kind of person I would like to be is the calm, cool, collected, unreactive dude that doesn't really care.”
“The kind of activities I would like to be in are exciting, intense, and a bit of danger. Activities that pump adrenaline.”
“My personal mission is to find out what life is, and find out who I am and what I'm capable of.”*


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

So, why do you think you might be an ENTP?



> 8. I think I might be a sociopath, or have sociopathic qualities (or just very INTP like)


Haha, best laugh I've gotten all day.

Getting more of an I/ESTP vibe from your second questionnaire... lots of Se.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

There was lots of Se-Fe going on in here. Have you considered looking into ESTP, ENFJ, or ISTP? I could see a case for dominant Se or Fe, but I don't think Se is inferior for you, which is why I do not suggest INFJ, but if you think it might fit, look into it.


----------



## CreativeApes (Jan 28, 2013)

FacelessBeauty said:


> There was lots of Se-Fe going on in here. Have you considered looking into ESTP, ENFJ, or ISTP? I could see a case for dominant Se or Fe, but I don't think Se is inferior for you, which is why I do not suggest INFJ, but if you think it might fit, look into it.


I looked at the "You know you're an ___ when.." threads for all of those. I think ISTP/INFJ fits me best out of those, although the INTP ones fit me as well. I dont like I am an ESTP or ENFJ though. 

Which test is the most accurate? Also sometimes I think I do something but I might actually not do that and only think I do that. Or think that I want to do something when really I just think I think I want to.. Confusing I know.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

CreativeApes said:


> I looked at the "You know you're an ___ when.." threads for all of those. I think ISTP/INFJ fits me best out of those, although the INTP ones fit me as well. I dont like I am an ESTP or ENFJ though.
> 
> Which test is the most accurate? Also sometimes I think I do something but I might actually not do that and only think I do that. Or think that I want to do something when really I just think I think I want to.. Confusing I know.


Hmmmmm. Read up on the functions a bit, explore some of the articles on ISTPs and INFJs too. 

And I will recommend this test to you as a starter for assessing your functional preferences. There are some basic explanations in here to start you off with once you finish: Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

And this is Jung's descriptions of the functions, but it's a bit of a tough one to plow through. Take your time with it. Psychological Types - Wikisocion


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds ESTPish.


----------



## CreativeApes (Jan 28, 2013)

These are my results.. so basically I'm very confused now

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ


Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************************* (31.8)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25.7)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************** (29.6)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************************************** (41.7)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************* (33.9)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************* (33.7)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******* (7.5)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************ (36.7)
excellent use

I also relate to INTJ's a lot


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't personally place much faith in the tests. I think anyone can score high on Ni on that test in particular, especially with the way that those questions are worded (and of course everyone is going to interpret them differently). Ditto on the rest of the functions. 

It just struck me to wonder about the wording of this: 



> your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ


For anyone who might know: are they measuring you up against other people who have taken the test? Or just the types in general?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_CreativeApes_ - I vote ISTP as well. I guessed xSTP right off the bat, from this:



> "I have interests in drawings, psychedelic artwork, the military, the universe, space in general, science, quantum physics, deep sea diving, animals, the deep sea, technology, the future, crazy controversial theories, conspiracy theories, psychology, sociology, magic, physical fitness, stand-up comedy, history, and many many other things."


Someone's type can't be grasped that quickly, but at the same time, a list like this is highly indicative of a strong Pe type (Not that Pi isn't into all this stuff, they just don't tend to puke it all out like Pe does - especially if they don't really know much about it). The content hints somewhat to T(i) as well. I have always believed that interest in conspiracy theories is a huge red flag for a developing Ni, probably tertiary given your age. Also acting against the possibility of a strong Ne are the relatively down-to-earth items in the list - and an INTP might use more concise technical terms in such a list, being generally more concerned with syntax. I find that tertiary Ni also seems to have the effect of ... a sense of mystery and wonder - of the majesty of the unknowable unknown that I always seem to see in ISTP types. This all ties back into the conspiracy theory thing... it's that Ni paranoia / primordial imagination. INTPs actually don't particularly possess this in my experience. Also, not to propagate a stereotype but I've never met an INTP who was actually into physical fitness and willing to confess it in mixed company. Just sayin'.

Obviously I only came to a conclusion after reading all you wrote - and it all just built on what I was thinking already. I mentioned this paragraph because I think it might be part of why you think you are an Ne type and I wanted to provide a preemptive rebuttal.

Also, this was pretty funny to read:



> "*I want to be a fun person with a grounding energy."*


I have a hard time not interpreting this as clear Se/Ni 

That's like me saying "I want to be insightfully logical but also somehow be a help to others." Ti/Fe ... or ... "I am incredibly imaginative but too OCD to implement stuff" Ne/Si 

Also, the response: "*A person that likes to win at everything and doesn't like a lot of people."* is precisely how my ISTP friends would, gravely, describe the worst in themselves. Both of my good ISTP friends have at one point mused on being 'sociopathic' - and I see what they are saying, ISTPs are kinda weird that way (my father is also an ISTP) - like, their logic can make them so detached at times it worries them a little. One of them actually embraces it and has some pretty intense views... the other used to but has since developed somewhat (though we still joke about his surprisingly detailed proposal for the complete genocidal annihilation of human life in Africa. He felt at the time he was just being logical and wasn't really being serious but he did get more than one raised eyebrow). Maybe this is Ti/Ni - both being quite detached and intensely willful functions - working at the same time in someone's brain? I don't know. Nevertheless, no type can make my jaw drop with what is going on in their brain quite like an ISTP.

Perhaps an appropriate question would be what about ISTP doesn't seem to fit? What is really pulling you to the N types?


EDIT: I think that looking into xNTJ is a good second option... as a lot of what I observed could potentially apply there as well. I personally doubt it, but perhaps an explanation on what makes you consistently type in the N spectrum would shed some light.


----------



## CreativeApes (Jan 28, 2013)

@arkigos


Wow that was really great, thank you!


I have also joked about the genocide of unneeded human beings with my friends. Although I was joking, there was a lot of truth behind what I was saying. 


And what draws me to N is:
"Using imagination and creating/inventing new possibilities is automatic-instinctual.
Comfortable with ambiguous, fuzzy data and with guessing its meaning.
Best improvise from theoretical understanding.
Mentally live in the Future, attending to future possibilities." 


Also I can get stuck in my head a lot and totally lost in my thoughts which is what draws me to INTP. And I don't live in the moment too often as well. 


On the S it says:
Memory recall is rich in detail of facts and past events
Like clear and concrete information; dislike guessing when facts are "fuzzy"


I wouldn't say that my memory recall is rich at all and I do like guessing when facts are "fuzzy". Which I think ties into the conspiracy theories because there really isn't any fact that says this is a certain way. Instead it's based on things that could be interpreted in different ways.


----------



## snowflake12345 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well sounds to me like you're an ESTP.


----------



## CreativeApes (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay here is another questionnaire. I spent a lot of time in this and tried to add a lot of details for the most accurate typing.


_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_
I thought I was an INTP because I can relate to them a lot, and I didn’t really look at the other types as much. But I do like being around other people, I feel energized by them, and I feel like I feed off other people’s energies sometimes. But sometimes I can get energized from within. Also I do a lot of things that INTP’s don’t seem to do. Like workout, take martial arts, go to parties, and commititing small crimes for the thrill,

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?_
I yearn for an understanding of what life is. I want to know what our purpose for being alive is and the possibilities of what happens after death. I also want to feel like I belong to something and feel connected to people and the world. But I do enjoy being alone too and I do need personal space. 

_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._
I felt the best when I had a lot of friends in my life, and girls to hang out with. I had friends to hang out with multiple times a week, and I would get invited to parties and social gatherings. I was smoking weed and drinking, I don’t know if that had anything to do with it (I used to have substance abuse problems so getting high or drunk was the best thing compared to pills). I also had high self-esteem and confidence as well. I was able to go to a party and flirt and hookup with the hottest girl there, it was just a good time in my life.

_4) What makes you feel inferior?_


Right now I don’t have as many friends as I would like to. I’m not as good at sports, or martial arts as some people I know. But that’s a motivation for me to keep going. I would also say my social skills have just gone downward since I was at my best. I haven’t had a girlfriend in years. It also is really tough for me to express emotions without feeling awkward. I’m also only 5’8 and not very buff. I wish I could look like an MMA fighter, or an Army Ranger or some badass. 

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
I would say self-interest. How my actions will affect other people’s feelings doesn’t change my decision too much. I’ll rationalize and say that I’m not responsible for their emotions. I’ll have a “let the chips fall where they may” attitude. 

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
I like to have control of the outcome. I think that my way is the best, but people may be free to suggest things to me, and if I think they’re worthy I will allow them to add whatever it is in the project. Although as of recently I try to let go of the outcome and just have fun with life in general.

_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _
I had a lot of fun when I was going to parties and had a lot of girls in my life. My memory of it is usually good, except for allowing myself to get angry over this one guy who tried to pick a fight with me. I was really able to talk to a lot of strangers and just have fun and not really care about anything. I met a random guy at a bus stop and I drank with him right then and there. We shared stories and had a lot of laughs. I would also hangout with some friends and we would play music together. It was just a really good time in my life. However now things aren’t like that and I’m very isolated.

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_
I like to theorize the most. Memorizing and hands on would be tied. 

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_
I am somewhat organized. I do like to keep things neat and orderly but won’t mind too much if they aren’t.

_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_
I accept new ideas and look at it from that perspective. I believe I try to understand the principles behind it, and information that supports it is also good. I never deny an idea right away; I try to see it through.

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_
I’m actually not too sure about this one. I do like belonging to a group, however I do like to be myself and follow what I believe. But I can be easily convinced at times. 

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_
I can be both. If I’m in my head I will obviously be thinking before speaking. If I’m not in my head it’ll usually just flow through me and I really will just be on auto-pilot.

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_
I like to jump into action right away. I like excitement and the unknown; unless my ego is involved then it might be different. And I do believe that actions speak louder than words.

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_
I go out with my friends.

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_
If I’m stressed I’m probably resisting so first I’ll try to change my thoughts. I’ll do some deep breathing and channel the energy into something else like working out. Or sometimes I will dwell on why I’m stressed and come up with every single scenario possible.

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_
I really dislike people who are really cynical (I think it may be cause I hate that in myself). I don’t like people who push their beliefs onto other people. I don’t like people that give unwarranted advice. I don’t like men that are very feminine like.

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_
I love to talk about the really crazy controversial stuff. Conspiracy theories and deep talk about the universe and the complexity of life are probably my favorites. The military, history and science are up there as well. Basically stuff that George Carlin, Bill Hicks, Doug Stanhope, and Joe Rogan talk about.

_18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life_
I pay least attention to men that I’m not acquainted with. I really don’t pay attention to how I dress either. I don’t really care if someone insults me either (INTP?). I would say I don’t pay small talk at all. I actually would rather prefer silence at any given time over small talk. I might actually get mad if someone ruins silence to bring up the weather or gas prices. 

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_
My friends would say that I’m cold, fucked up, really smart, lazy, full of shit, crazy, “out there”, physically gifted. I would say they are wrong about me being lazy and full of shit. It’s not that I’m lazy; I think I just understand that doing some things aren’t really worth the effort. I’m full of shit sometimes, but most of the time I think they’re just ignorant. Yes I am “out there” and will talk about depopulating the world for the benefit of the human race, but once again small talk just annoys me and if there really is no depth to a conversation I’m not that interested.

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?_
Rock climbing, sky diving, deep sea diving, snowboarding, skateboarding, sparring sessions in boxing and brazillian jiu jitsu, eating a nice steak with mashed potatoes, playing guitar, and meditating/trying to astral project. Also hooking up with a hot girl at the END OF THE DAY would be nice.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

CreativeApes said:


> @_arkigos_
> 
> 
> Wow that was really great, thank you!
> ...


Yeah, I think that those descriptions may apply to some S types but not all, especially not ISxP which seems to rather often mistype Ne after reading them. The real difference I've noticed between myself and my ISTP compatriots is our stamina for developing theoretical systems. I find that even my most abstract ISTP friend is able to comprehend, and is even voracious in learning about, systems (lets say a language I made up, a program for calculating possibilities on dice rolls, or anything completely in the realm of the unreal - like philosophy (as opposed to Logic... though they may want to know enough to help them effectively debate). The ISTP is really fascinated by all these pursuits and would want to know all about it... but the involved process of development usually leaves them snoring. 

So much work for so little applicability. INTP is notorious for working for days, weeks, months on some abstract system lacking utterly in any applicability or even use. Once the INTP is satisfied that their work is logically sound, they may even throw the whole thing in the trash - content. My ISTP friends might appreciate that but there is little to no chance they'd participate. I would be thrilled at the chance to make a language ... even if it took years and wouldn't necessarily be diverted at the idea that no one would even see it. It's right there in the functions - Ti values meticulous organization of data in the mind; Ne seeks out new intellectual conceptions, reveling in abstraction; Si desires perfection of procedure and methodology and facilitates memory/data retention and recall. As has been said, the ingredients of a super computer... maybe the INTP commitment to, and stamina for, pure theory is what the 'fuzzy' statement was trying to portray? Not sure.

For ISTP, replace Ne with Se - which seeks to re-interpret and manipulate the physical - often good at re-purposing objects (jury rigging) and manipulating other people (usually benevolent, but nevertheless a source of great pride for SP types - who can be quite charming and able to mess with people in various ways) and generally push the boundaries of physical possibility - as ninjas, engineers, musicians, artists or con artists. It's an xSTP who is gliding down mountains in a flying suit, who is freefalling from the upper atmosphere of earth, who is testing and reworking the engines that blast us into space or any number of other cutting edge technology, music or art. Ni underpins this with a 'vision' and an eccentricity - a sense of EPIC questioning that drives the ISTP to question, with a deep intuition, many things - from taxes to the nature of the universe - that we've blindly accepted, and the people/institutions that disseminate them. 

The latter description would not describe me at all. Not one bit, really... though I do appreciate and comprehend these things, I don't have the same stamina or commitment necessarily to become a true ninja, con man, magician, or even as capable an engineer as my ISTP counterpart. Despite a lot of overlap in interest, the difference becomes clear.


EDIT: I read your second questionnaire and it only served to confirm - to much to even mention. While it's possible that you are ESTP, I think that such emphasis on pure logic and your antagonistic relationship with emotion - strongly indicates them in dominant and inferior positions. ISTPs can enjoy a room full of people as much as a room full of useful gadgets... since both are an arena in which to hone one's skills. ESTP is going to be more of a true socialite, making contacts and schmoozing around - learning about people and thinking about how to utilize them. They are also generally less in their head and tend to have a more subconscious/antagonistic relationship with Ni.


----------



## CreativeApes (Jan 28, 2013)

@arkigos

Wow. I havent been on this forum much, and don't know if everyone talks like you. But that was beautiful. I felt like I was reading the intricacies of my brain. Thank you so much!

I'm guessing it's safe to consider myself an ISTP, or at least an xSTP


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

CreativeApes said:


> @arkigos
> 
> Wow. I havent been on this forum much, and don't know if everyone talks like you. But that was beautiful. I felt like I was reading the intricacies of my brain. Thank you so much!
> 
> I'm guessing it's safe to consider myself an ISTP, or at least an xSTP


You are welcome and I hope I've been helpful. I don't think I've ever met an ISTP where we weren't pretty much instantly getting along. Not sure why. I don't even mind all the hypothetical genocide.

You get all kinds on this forum, honestly... but that's fine. I am not here to socialize, but to pry open people's brains and poke at them to feed some compulsion to endlessly analyze and rework abstract systems. You are all just rats in a cage to me. Ha! Just kidding...

... sort of.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

CreativeApes said:


> These are my results.. so basically I'm very confused now
> 
> Summary Analysis of Profile
> By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ
> ...


ISTP perhaps.... INTJ is pretty unlikely with Se that high, even if Ni is high too (ESTP is also kind of unlikely because of the high Ni).


----------

